
Linux on an 8-Bit Micro? - amelius
https://dmitry.gr/index.php?r=05.Projects&proj=07.%20Linux%20on%208bit
======
simonblack
Somebody did this with normal 8-bit hardware about 5-10 years ago. Like the
current instance, that one also took several hours to get to a commandline
prompt.

It's the age-old trade-off, power versus speed. The more powerful your CPU and
peripherals, the less time and/or number of instructions required taken to do
each particular job along the way to get to that prompt.

I remember looking at the number of instructions required to do 32-bit
additions on a 4MHz 8-bit Z80 once. All of those instructions were replaced by
one single (and much faster!) instruction on a 33MHz 80386 CPU.

------
lioeters
(2012)

\---

My favorite line from the article:

> To conquer this obstacle, I wrote an ARM emulator.. Why write one instead of
> porting one? Well, porting someone else's code is no fun, plus none of the
> emulators I saw out there were written in a way that would make them easy to
> port to an 8-bit device.

